# Chrome and Rootz



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

Is anyone else having a problem with not being able to find the sign in button at the top right of the Rootz forum page while in Chrome? I had to use Dolphin browser just to sign in and post this. I don't have this problem with my GNex and chrome, I'm able to sign on with no problem on that. Running Steve Spear exp. AOKP Pub Build.


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

Just signed in on my N7 running Paranoid Android latest build pie3.1 Zoom out all the way using pinch to see the whole top black bar worked for me.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

I can see the whole page fine, it just doesn't give me the option to sign in.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's working for me

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

i dunno, i can't tell if it's the rom or the app. oh well, not the biggest of deals. i'll try reinstalling chrome to see if that works, otherwise i'm just gonna leave it alone. thanks.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Use the Rootz app or tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Layout issue if your tablet is broadcasting a UserAgent that displays "fullscreen."
Same is true on PC with Rootzwiki.

Open the page in a browser, like always...
Then shrink the browser window. See how the bar at top doesn't shrink as well?
You're seeing that behavior on your tablet...except it's simply shrunk by default.
Switch user agents to "Android" if it's possible in Chrome (haven't looked).


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

Dsmanning and Juba, you guys got it right. Thanks so much!


----------

